# Instant Pot (Duo currently $89; also new models available)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I know several people have Instant Pots that they got on sale through Amazon. Thinking I might get one instead of the smaller slow cooker I was toying with getting. Or to replace the rice cooker I have. Waiting for another sale before I decide, as it's pricier than either a new slow cooker or rice cooker.

Which Instant Pot did you get? Do you like it? Use it much?

Betsy

Duo $99; in stock for Prime members....
 
Instant Pot IP-DUO60 7-in-1 Multi-Functional Pressure Cooker, 6Qt/1000W


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

What's an Instant Pot? Never heard of them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I hadn't either, until recently.


Short answer is a variation on a pressure cooker...but it has other modes and can be a steamer and a slow cooker and other things. Here's one model. Instant Pot is a brand name--there are a couple of other manufacturers who now make something similar.

 
Instant Pot IP-DUO60 7-in-1 Multi-Functional Pressure Cooker, 6Qt/1000W
Today's price (12-16-16) $99

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah! And now I see why folks might want to watch for sales!
But it is intriguing.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, I know several people have Instant Pots that they got on sale through Amazon. Thinking I might get one instead of the smaller slow cooker I was toying with getting. Or to replace the rice cooker I have. Waiting for another sale before I decide, as it's pricier than either a new slow cooker or rice cooker.
> 
> Which Instant Pot did you get? Do you like it? Use it much?
> 
> Betsy


I have had my Instant Pot for a bit over a year. Although I use it fairly often, it has not replaced either my programmable slow cooker or my rice cooker.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy, if you start on page 22 of the Pressure Cooking thread, almost all the discussion from there on are about the InstaPot so many of us bought on Prime Day.

I love mine, use it multiple times a week.

eta:  I got the one you linked above.  I have only used the pressure cooking function and the rice maker.  I still use my regular crockpot and haven't tried that function (because I prefer the big oval size of the crockpot I have).  I also still use my rice maker separately while something is pressure cooking in the InstaPot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the responses...

Crebel, thanks! I'll look at the Pressure Cooking thread. I did a search for Instant Pot and didn't get any hits... I guess I should have searched for "InstaPot." I'll start from the latest posts and work back--the page numbers don't work for me because I have forum threads sorted by most recent first and view 2x the number of posts per page. Backwards from what most do. . EDIT: here's apparently the first post about Instant Pots, from July, by Andra http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19582.msg3060015.html#msg3060015

Jane, I don't have a programmable slow cooker...mine is either high or warm in temp... I don't really want to get rid of either the crock pot or the rice cooker but I just don't have much room for gadgets in the kitchen. (Plenty of room for quilting and entertainment gadgets. ) My mother gave me my rice cooker--is it wrong to have an emotional attachment to an appliance? Though we don't make rice very often. I was hoping the Instant Pot would be smaller than the crock pot I have but they both seem to be six quarts.

I think I'm going to have to look at one in person to get an idea of the size.

Off to look at the pressure cooking thread.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for the responses...
> 
> Crebel, thanks! I'll look at the Pressure Cooking thread. I did a search for Instant Pot and didn't get any hits... I guess I should have searched for "InstaPot." I'll start from the latest posts and work back--the page numbers don't work for me because I have forum threads sorted by most recent first. Backwards from what most do.
> 
> ...


Bigger than a round crockpot in terms of size, maybe like a big soup pot for height and a little wider than a dutch oven. The stainless steel liner cleans up fast, almost just needs a rinse out regardless of what you make in it. I think that's a big plus.

My favorite thing is probably that you can take meat or a meal you have frozen and have it cooked and ready to serve in 30-60 minutes. No need to thaw first.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for the responses...
> 
> Jane, I don't have a programmable slow cooker...mine is either high or warm in temp... I don't really want to get rid of either the crock pot or the rice cooker but I just don't have much room for gadgets in the kitchen. (Plenty of room for quilting and entertainment gadgets. ) My mother gave me my rice cooker--is it wrong to have an emotional attachment to an appliance? Though we don't make rice very often. I was hoping the Instant Pot would be smaller than the crock pot I have but they both seem to be six quarts.
> 
> ...


Betsy, I use the rice cooker to make oatmeal as often as I use it make rice! It stays on the counter. The crockpot (i have 3, a bit excessive) stay in their own cabinet, but i should get rid of two of them. I have not used the InstaPot as a slow cooker. I love that I can brown meat in it before programming it to cook. I love the IP for all kinds of broth and ribs. It is great for artichokes and corn on the cob.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, do I want one of these?  I have a good Crock Pot and a good rice cooker.  I'm wondering what feature(s) it would provide that I don't have with the appliances I have.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have one. I blame crebel.   I got it on prime day, last minute decision. I never had a rice cooker and I used it for rice several times, works great. Oatmeal also. Pressure cooking of course. I have had electric pressure cookers in the past and they were all useless after not long because they had non stick coating and it peeled every single time. Its why I got this one. Stainless steel insert. Most others have the non stick stuff. 

It has replaced my slow cooker for me also. I have a slow cooker, 2 in fact. A 6 qt and a 4qt. The Instant pot when set on low actually is low. My pressure cookers seem a big high in temp, even on the low setting. Its also less "smelly" in the house with the IP. Because the lid fits on more tight. Turned to release of course. Doesn't get really hot on the outside either even after 8 hours of cooking. I use it mostly for pressure cooking, but sometimes I need slow as then I can put all the veggies in. With pressure, I put the veggies in after the meat is done for like 10 minutes or they are all mush. 

I  have a few sites I love using with the IP. Good recipes. I make indian chicken, mexican beef, I made Hawaiian pork. I made ribs to die for, with the beans and stuff on the bottom of the rack, all in one pot. Yummy. 
I make frozen chicken breasts in like 15 minutes. I just add a cup of fluids like salsa, terriaki, whatever I feel like it. Done. Throw it in, set it and dinner is ready. 

I brown everything right in the pot too, even for slow cooking. Its why I prefer it over my slow cookers. Only one pot to dirty. But most stuff I make fast now.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I have the one Betsy linked to above. Use it multiple times a month, mostly for pressure cooking and cooking rice. I don't have a rice cooker and the steamer I used for cooking rice as well as steaming for many years wore out. I did not replace it as this device does a great job for rice and steaming. I don't steam as much stuff as I probably should, but when I do use it I'm always pleased with the results. I do have a second insert so if I want to steam some vegetables while the meat is resting, it can be quickly done. (Bonus when doing that is the base is already hot, so it doesn't take long for it to pressurize.) The slow function works well, but as others have said, I like the oval shape of one of my slow cookers much better for lots of dishes. But the speed which a meal can be cooked using the pressure function was and remains the selling point for me.


----------



## pdworkman (Jan 17, 2015)

I use mine almost every day. I am vegan, grain-free, multiple allergies, and I cook with a lot of dry beans, freeze-dried Thrive products, etc. I love to throw beans in my Instant Pot before work, set the cook time, set the timer, and come home to perfectly cooked beans, instead of having to use canned beans all the time. Cheaper, better for the environment, and better for me. I live at a high altitude and can never get bigger beans like garbanzos to cook to tender in a crockpot. I have to pressure cook. Instant Pot eliminates all the fuss and bother. The rice cooker works perfectly for rice (for my boys) or quinoa (for me). When making curry, I can fry the spices in the pot without them popping out, then throw in my beans and hardy veggies, and pressure cook to perfection.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We still use our IP once or twice a week.  It's very handy if you need to get something cooked quickly, even if you haven't thawed out the meat.  And it's so awesome that you can brown the meat right in the pot.  It's deep enough that DH is not able to make a huge mess.  If I want to use any vegetables other than potatoes, I still tend to cook them separately, especially things like broccoli and brussels sprouts.  We aren't very good about interrupting the cooking, bringing the pressure down, opening the pot, adding vegetables, sealing it back up and bringing it back up to pressure for a minute or two - it's easier to pull out the steamer and do it on the stove or in the microwave.  
You can also cook baking potatoes or sweet potatoes very quickly.
I haven't used the rice cooker function.
I do use the slow cooker some of the time.  I got a glass lid so I can use that instead of the big lid - I like to be able to see what's going on in the pot.
It's come in very handy in a few other odd situations.  The three weeks when Daddy was in the hospital and we practically lived in a hotel, it allowed us to cook sometimes instead of depending on takeout all the time.  It's also been in the travel trailer and gone to the condo at the beach.  And at Christmas last year we had three of them going at once when cooking for a crowd.
Clean-up is very easy.
I would recommend getting a spare seal when you purchase the pot


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> What's an Instant Pot? Never heard of them.


Yes, when I saw this thread title, my first thought was some new freeze-dried product that would only be legally available in a few states.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Yes, when I saw this thread title, my first thought was some new freeze-dried product that would only be legally available in a few states.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the Instant Pot IP-DUO60 7-in-1 Multi-Functional Pressure Cooker, 6Qt/1000W.

I *love* it!!! It's, by far, my favorite kitchen appliance.

I've had mine for almost a year, and I still use it three to four days a week--sometimes multiple times a day. I haven't used the slow-cooker function yet. Some of my favorite things to pressure cook are ribs, roast, stew, soup, beans, rice, lasagne, hard-boiled eggs, spaghetti squash, yams, and potatoes (mash 'em right in the pot!). I also make yogurt every now and then. I've cooked eggs and potatoes _together_ for potato salad--so easy! Many people use it to make cheesecake.

We're a family of two now, so we usually have lots of leftovers. The stainless steel pot is super-easy to clean.

I recently bought a _second_ one (same model) when Amazon had them on sale for $69 on Black Friday. It'll serve as a replacement when the first one dies. I've only seen the price that low around Black Friday and Amazon Prime Day in the summer. They usually sell for around $120-$130. Check out all the glowing reviews at Amazon!

There are LOTS of online recipes and Youtube videos. I have several cookbooks, but my favorite is Bob Warden's Great Food Fast.



Facebook Instant Pot Community is a fantastic site for inspiration, and the people are very helpful there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> We still use our IP once or twice a week. It's very handy if you need to get something cooked quickly, even if you haven't thawed out the meat. And it's so awesome that you can brown the meat right in the pot. *It's deep enough that DH is not able to make a huge mess.* If I want to use any vegetables other than potatoes, I still tend to cook them separately, especially things like broccoli and brussels sprouts. We aren't very good about interrupting the cooking, bringing the pressure down, opening the pot, adding vegetables, sealing it back up and bringing it back up to pressure for a minute or two - it's easier to pull out the steamer and do it on the stove or in the microwave.
> You can also cook baking potatoes or sweet potatoes very quickly.
> I haven't used the rice cooker function.
> I do use the slow cooker some of the time. I got a glass lid so I can use that instead of the big lid - I like to be able to see what's going on in the pot.
> ...


I'll be honest. The only testimonial that resonated with me at all is the line I bolded above. 

Problem is, when Ed wants to cook, he's going to do it on the stove. He's a good cook . . .and almost everything he invents is delicious. But he apparently has a congenital defect that makes it impossible for him to put a spoon down on a plate vs the counter, or even the same place on the counter more than once, or to even have a CLUE if something is dripping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> We still use our IP once or twice a week. It's very handy if you need to get something cooked quickly, even if you haven't thawed out the meat. And it's so awesome that you can brown the meat right in the pot. It's deep enough that DH is not able to make a huge mess. If I want to use any vegetables other than potatoes, I still tend to cook them separately, especially things like broccoli and brussels sprouts. We aren't very good about interrupting the cooking, bringing the pressure down, opening the pot, adding vegetables, sealing it back up and bringing it back up to pressure for a minute or two - it's easier to pull out the steamer and do it on the stove or in the microwave.
> You can also cook baking potatoes or sweet potatoes very quickly.
> I haven't used the rice cooker function.
> I do use the slow cooker some of the time. I got a glass lid so I can use that instead of the big lid - I like to be able to see what's going on in the pot.
> ...


And a lot of this is useful to me. And, since Fred does the dishes, not having the browning skillet and an easier clean up sound good. Pondering...

Betsy


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I will add my two cents.  I got my IP during Amazon Prime Day.  I haven't used it for rice, but I have made rocking applesauce (and I am not really an applesauce fan).  I also made an even more rocking NY cheesecake.  Seriously restaurant or bakery quality.  I made the hard cooked eggs as well as potato salad (potatoes and eggs in the IP and then took them out to finish the recipe).  I plan to make yogurt when I am off for Christmas break.

If you get it, there are a lot of good IP recipe sites.  This Old Gal is one of the better ones.  And the Instant Pot Facebook group rivals this one for enabling accessories.  But the posters are also very helpful and it is well monitored.  Just like here.  I love it all.  It is like a friendly cult.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'll be honest. The only testimonial that resonated with me at all is the line I bolded above.
> 
> Problem is, when Ed wants to cook, he's going to do it on the stove. He's a good cook . . .and almost everything he invents is delicious. But he apparently has a congenital defect that makes it impossible for him to put a spoon down on a plate vs the counter, or even the same place on the counter more than once, or to even have a CLUE if something is dripping.


Glad I could help 

_Fixed quote formatting. --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just read that there's a new version out of the Lux60, and it's $89.99 right now...which seems like a good price. Is it going to go up? Have a big sale at Christmas? It looks like it has all the features of V2 but some added programming. Why would it be less? Hmmm....

Instant Pot IP-LUX60 V3 Programmable Electric Pressure Cooker, 6Qt, 1000W (updated model) 


What to do, what to do....

EDIT: Someone commented there was no yogurt button? Do I care? (I was thinking I might make yogurt...)

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

SOme of the difference between the Duo and the Lux are, the Duo has high and low pressure cooking. Not sure what one would use low pressure on. The Duo has yogurt setting. 
The Lux has a pre-programmed cake and egg setting. 
THe Lux has keep warm to 10 hours, the Duo 99 hours.  

The Duo also has these things which I don't know what a fin thingy is:
Lid Fin Holders on Base, Condensation Collector and Cord Rack, Double Anti-Block Shield

So if you don't need a yogurt maker, don't need low pressure cooking and don't need 99 hours of warm hold, the Lux is fine. I have the Duo and now I want to know where my darn fins are. 

I got this all from the comparisan chart on amazon. Just scroll down a bit. 

eat: I figured out what the lid fin thing is, the Duo has it. See the handles on the pot, on the Duo they have a opening so you can stick the "fin" of the lid into it, so its off the counter while you stir. I never knew I could do that and always have to find a place to put my lid. The things I learn. Didn't say in the booklet anything as far as I can tell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Atunah.  I was comparing with the wrong model, so thanks for clarifying that I need to compare with the Duo!  

I do think I want to make yogurt (Leslie made it sound so easy in the pressure cooking thread) and I don't know what low pressure cooking is for, but I might need it!  LOL.

The keeping warm for 99 hours, though, makes me wonder...that doesn't sound healthy LOL  

I think I'll hold out for a sale on the Duo.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> SOme of the difference between the Duo and the Lux are, the Duo has high and low pressure cooking. Not sure what one would use low pressure on. The Duo has yogurt setting.
> The Lux has a pre-programmed cake and egg setting.
> THe Lux has keep warm to 10 hours, the Duo 99 hours.
> 
> ...


Thanks for figuring out the fin thing, Atunah - who knew? We have a cord rack


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> Thanks for figuring out the fin thing, Atunah - who knew? We have a cord rack


Whats a cord rack. I just unplug it from the cooker. It comes off so its easier to store without kinking it in the closet. Mine sits on the floor in a closet. Grab and go. 

Off to look for a cord rack.....................I must know

I can't find anything to do with a cord rack. Hubby asked, what are you looking for. I say, cord rack. He's like, whats a cord rack. 
I am like I.DON"T KNOW. He says, then why are you looking for it. I am like


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha.

I really should've bought one of these things like on Prime Day. Or Black Friday. Live and learn. Now I find my daughter has decided to give me a rice steamer for Christmas because it's all the rage with her friends.  I told my work buddies and they said NO! TELL HER TO TAKE IT BACK! YOU WANT AN INSTANT POT INSTEAD, IT'LL DO IT ALL!

So I wanna know when will the next sale on the $129 Duo model gonna be? Because this thing can take the place of a zillion other kitchen things and when I'm without a kitchen in the spring when we demo and reno the kitchen it might REALLY come in handy.

Anyhoo...

ETA: Googling cord rack pictures I see lots and lots of wood.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Whats a cord rack. I just unplug it from the cooker. It comes off so its easier to store without kinking it in the closet. Mine sits on the floor in a closet. Grab and go.
> 
> Off to look for a cord rack.....................I must know
> 
> ...


Whack him once for me! 

I had to go look and figured out the "fin" pretty quickly - set the sticking out plastic handle-thingies on the lid into the opening of the actual handle of the pot (so many technical terms...), but I am stumped on the cord rack. I'm looking for something you can wrap the cord around like I can on my vacuum. The plastic piece around the plug-in hole sort of looks like one, but the cord is too thick to wrap it there. I'm like you, put the cord inside the pot when it's washed and ready for the next time.

The condensation holder is the only thing I already knew what it was and how to remove and clean it. The hold-the-lid-fin-thingy is excellent to know now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like there's a little thingy on the bottom edge of the Duo?



















Found it here:
http://instantpot.com/faq/questions-after-your-purchase/

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Looks like there's a little thingy on the bottom edge of the Duo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, cord on my DUO60 looks nothing like that picture. It's a FAT, round cord, with a FAT detachable plug at the back of the pot (that one above looks permanently attached to the pot like my crockpot) and there is no little square to either side of the plug that could conceivably open to hold the cord like that.

I think they must have changed that feature and never updated the comparison chart. I have to say I prefer the detachable cord that can be stored inside the pot. That much cord wadded up at the back would make it a more difficult fit on the shelf where I store it.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

At least a couple of recipes I have made say cook on low pressure. One of them was beef stew, I believe. It turned out very well, but don't know why it couldn't be done on high pressure. Time to cook was longer on low pressure, I'm sure. Also, at least one of the preset buttons uses low pressure (other than rice), but since I'm away from home, can't tell you which one I was using when I noticed that.

I've used the cord rack (mine looks just like the picture above) when I put it in the cabinet, but don't know that it is a great help. And the silicone cord wrap didn't last very long. II had another type of cord wrap that works better, anyway. Some of you have a detachable cord? That would make it easier to store to me. I still have to allow room for the cord on the shelf.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Atunah. I was comparing with the wrong model, so thanks for clarifying that I need to compare with the Duo!
> 
> I do think I want to make yogurt (Leslie made it sound so easy in the pressure cooking thread) and I don't know what low pressure cooking is for, but I might need it! LOL.
> 
> ...


I have tried Leslie's yogurt. We just don't need that much yogurt at one time, but her technique is good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hadn't either, until recently.
> 
> 
> Short answer is a variation on a pressure cooker...but it has other modes and can be a steamer and a slow cooker and other things. Here's one model. Instant Pot is a brand name--there are a couple of other manufacturers who now make something similar.
> ...


Noting that the price is $10 higher now than it was. 

Hoping they have a sale soon...

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Noting that the price is $10 higher now than it was.
> 
> Hoping they have a sale soon...
> 
> Betsy


Take heart that they do seem to fluctuate in price and go on sale fairly regularly. I bought mine on Prime Day (July 12) - it was at a listed price of $119.00 and one of the Deals of the Day for $69.99; it was on sale for that same price (I think) on Black Friday/Cyber Monday, but I didn't pay attention to the listed price. I bet you won't have to wait until summer again, at least I hope not!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Noting that the price is $10 higher now than it was.
> 
> Hoping they have a sale soon...
> 
> Betsy


They got wind of extensive discussion and buzz on some obscure Kindle related site and raised the price . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They got wind of extensive discussion and buzz on some obscure Kindle related site and raised the price . . . .


Yes, they are out to get me.....


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

They raised the price $10 so they can put it on sale for $10 less. 

Target is selling this for $129, and extra 10% off today with a $15 gift card thrown in, if anyone is interested.  I'm thinking I'm thinking...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> They raised the price $10 so they can put it on sale for $10 less.
> 
> Target is selling this for $129, and extra 10% off today with a $15 gift card thrown in, if anyone is interested. I'm thinking I'm thinking...


If only Target would take my Amazon Gift Cards.... 

But that sounds like a good deal, readingril!

Betsy

PS--I always think of you as "reading girl" but when I type your name I think "reading grill" LOL


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Well it's in a cart. We shall see. How many more hours are there in today? 

This "handle" came from a friend who started calling me reading girl after my constant book recommendations, long before I got my first Kindle. When she typed it, it always came out gril.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

For those of you who think  electric pressure cookers are only for soups and stews, I just finished a pineapple upside down cake in my Instant Pot. Going to try steaming a Christmas pudding in a few days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> This "handle" came from a friend who started calling me reading girl after my constant book recommendations, long before I got my first Kindle. When she typed it, it always came out gril.


Thanks! I've wondered...

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> For those of you who think electric pressure cookers are only for soups and stews, I just finished a pineapple upside down cake in my Instant Pot. Going to try steaming a Christmas pudding in a few days.


My Instantpot makes the best cheesecake, hands down!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hadn't either, until recently.
> 
> 
> Short answer is a variation on a pressure cooker...but it has other modes and can be a steamer and a slow cooker and other things. Here's one model. Instant Pot is a brand name--there are a couple of other manufacturers who now make something similar.
> ...


Didn't stay at $139 for long...is $119.95 now...and says "was $129." Maybe they are reading this thread, LOL!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I know that everyone here are seasoned Amazon shoppers but last week the FB crowd were talking about an IP that was on sale on Amazon from an associate seller for $29.99.  It was a new seller and, of course, it turned out to be a scam...so be careful and make sure it is fulfilled by Amazon.

Oh and Walmart had had it on sale for a great price earlier but I looked and it is now up to $150.  Too bad...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good reminder, Tripp!

Hey, a member on one of the Instant Pot FB communities posted this and said I could share it. I thought it was hilarious. I think her husband created it:


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL! I did buy an IP Monday from Target. Said it would be here Thursday, but it arrived yesterday, but hubby told me he was giving it to me for my birthday next week and not to open it. 

from my Galaxy S6


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm holding out for a bigger sale.  We'll see.  Either that, or I'll have more GC credit after Christmas so I'll be able to afford it no matter what.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon is toying with me. Now, they're telling me I could have the Instant Pot Duo in 2 hours with free Prime Now shipping. And maybe $10 off since it would be my first PrimeNow order?

Still holding out, though.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Still holding out, though.
> 
> Betsy


Fantastic will power!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I wonder if there will be one more sale right before xmas on those. With the shipping and one day ship, they have time. 

Patience grasshopper.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I wonder if there will be one more sale right before xmas on those. With the shipping and one day ship, they have time.
> 
> Patience grasshopper.


That's what I'm thinking....


----------



## SerenityEditing (May 3, 2016)

Posting in this thread just so it shows up if anyone does spot a sale. I ALMOST bought one on Black Friday, but decided at the last minute it was too big and I have a closet full of other unused appliances. Have been having abstainer's remorse* ever since, but not quite enough to make me pay the regular price. If it goes on sale, though... 

*A friend of mine got one for her husband and he's been posting the things he's been cooking and they look so good, it's overwhelmed my certainty that even if I get it, I'll only use it once or twice then put it away in the cupboard.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Score!

$79 today!

 
Instant Pot IP-DUO60 7-in-1 Multi-Functional Pressure Cooker, 6Qt/1000W

It *is* almost as if they are watching this thread, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I ordered 3! One for me, and one each for both DDs


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I ordered 3! One for me, and one each for both DDs


Woohoo!

Great!

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh well. Course when I get back from the beach* I could return it to Target? 

from my Galaxy S6

*who goes to a mid Atlantic beach in December anyway? Brrr!

Does Target pricematch?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know about Target...but I wouldn't take a chance on this deal going away if it were me.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Target CS told me they wouldn't price match an Amazon sale item. I asked how to go about doing an in-store return as I'd inadvertently discarded the invoice in the box.  She put me on hold to talk to a supervisor, came back and offered me a $25 Target gift card. 

It was 10% off the $129 with a $15 Target gift card, + another $25 gift card. I think I did ok. 

from my Galaxy S6


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> Target CS told me they wouldn't price match an Amazon sale item. I asked how to go about doing an in-store return as I'd inadvertently discarded the invoice in the box. She put me on hold to talk to a supervisor, came back and offered me a $25 Target gift card.
> 
> It was 10% off the $129 with a $15 Target gift card, + another $25 gift card. I think I did ok.
> 
> from my Galaxy S6


Yay, readingril! Good job!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Score!
> 
> $79 today!
> 
> ...


YAY!! When does it arrive?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Saturday!

Now I'm reading this:
http://woodhavenpl.com/unbox-instant-pot/


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Really good IP Cookbook available for free today on Kindle!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Seems I "bought" this some time in the past.  It's fate!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just saw this.  $79 is great.  I think Amazon just wants me to buy another one with all their sales.  But I will resist....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's shipped!  Still supposed to arrive Saturday.  *crosses fingers* as the weather here overnight Fri/Sat is not supposed to be good--icy roads.

Betsy


----------



## pdworkman (Jan 17, 2015)

It would be nice if it was that cheap in Canada. On sale, but still $150.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Instant Pot IP-DUO60 7-in-1 Multi-Functional Pressure Cooker, 6Qt/1000W
> 
> Today's price--it's gone to $99 today!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

If you're looking for good recipes and do FaceBook, there are a number of groups. Two of the best I've found so far are, Instant Pot Cooks, which really accepts any brand, and Instant Pot Community. Both have great recipes and help if you need it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Had to check, but yep, I joined both during my research phase....

There's also an Instant Pot Weight Loss Community that's good.

Betsy


----------



## SerenityEditing (May 3, 2016)

Dangit. Was immersed in deadlines yesterday and didn't come check. 

Oh, Amazon, if you're watching, can you see your way clear to one tiny little favor...?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's here!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's here!!!!!
> 
> Betsy


WooHoo!!! Nice to know the cute Amazon Christmas tracking bar was more accurate than the post office.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> WooHoo!!! Nice to know the cute Amazon Christmas tracking bar was more accurate than the post office.


I know, right?

It's BIG. I'm actually not sure I have any place to store it. Have to think about this.... It's taller than my old rice cooker or crock pot.

Doing the steam test now.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know, right?
> 
> It's BIG. I'm actually not sure I have any place to store it. Have to think about this.... It's taller than my old rice cooker or crock pot.
> 
> ...


So do you have a cord rack/attachment/dolollyjigger or is your cord detachable?

Anyone have recommendations for a steamer insert? Mine came with the rack thingy, but I'm not sure what is safe to set on top of it to steam veggies, etc. I haven't researched it either, figured folks here can give me faster answers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> So do you have a cord rack/attachment/dolollyjigger or is your cord detachable?


My cord is detachable.



> Anyone have recommendations for a steamer insert? Mine came with the rack thingy, but I'm not sure what is safe to set on top of it to steam veggies, etc. I haven't researched it either, figured folks here can give me faster answers!


I've seen a lot of those metal steamer baskets recommended. I have a silicon steamer I use--will post a pic. There's a link earlier in the thread that I posted that talks about accessories.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the steamer I have, in the pot and out of it:

















Tripp made me realize that it's available on Amazon! (I bought it at my favorite kitchen store...sadly no longer open.)

 
Dreamfarm Vebo 7-Inch Vegetable Steam Strainer, Blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I have this one. There are just two of so this works most times: https://www.amazon.com/OXO-Stainless-Steamer-Extendable-Handle/dp/B000HCBDF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1482073102&sr=8-1&keywords=oxo+steamer+basket

However, I've read where many people get this and remove the handles.Thinking of getting one for when I need a larger basket:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered the mesh basket Happy Guy posted, currently $15


HappyGuy said:


>


The price on that one seems to fluctuate quite a bit; I swear it was $25 when I first looked at it when I started this thread; it was $11.99 on the 16th when I ordered it, now $15. So if that's the one you want, keep an eye on it.

Many people also have this one, currently $9.96. I don't know how much the price fluctuates, but I think it's been about $10 every time I've checked it.

U.S. Kitchen Supply 3 Quart Stainless Steel Mesh Net Strainer Basket with a Wide Rim, Resting Feet and Handles - Colander to Strain, Rinse, Fry, Steam or Cook Vegetables & Pasta

I didn't order it as a steamer, though it certainly can be used that way, and perhaps I will. I ordered it so that when I do things like make broth, or other items where I'm going to want to remove the big bits and leave behind the liquid for the next stage, it'll be easy to do so.

People snap the handles off, apparently, as Happy Guy said.

Betsy


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I have used the steamer basket much like the OXO one that Happy Guy linked to and it works just fine...Though I have just added the Dreamfarm basket to my Amazon Wish List as I like the looks of that.  I like the handles and how it fits in the pot.

Betsy, how did the water test go?  You should try making hard cooked eggs next (if you like them that is).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tripp said:


> I have used the steamer basket much like the OXO one that Happy Guy linked to and it works just fine...Though I have just added the Dreamfarm basket to my Amazon Wish List as I like the looks of that. I like the handles and how it fits in the pot.
> 
> Betsy, how did the water test go? You should try making hard cooked eggs next (if you like them that is).


Love my Dreamfarm, Tripp, thanks for letting me know it's available on Amazon, I added the link to my post. Hubby likes it because it squishes into wherever there is room in the dishwasher, LOL.

The water test went fine. I learned a lot. I'll definitely try hard cooked eggs, love them. But I'm doing a pot roast tonight for dinner in it.

And, I found a place to store it in my kitchen, so that's good. I was worried for a bit. 

If anyone has a pot roast recipe they love, let me know!

Betsy

(Adding link to my steamer here too so folks don't have to search)
 
Dreamfarm Vebo 7-Inch Vegetable Steam Strainer, Blue


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love my Dreamfarm, Tripp, thanks for letting me know it's available on Amazon, I added the link to my post. Hubby likes it because it squishes into wherever there is room in the dishwasher, LOL.
> ...
> If anyone has a pot roast recipe they love, let me know!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the link, I was trying, without success, to find it.
And, ditto, on the pot roast recipe - I'm looking for one as well.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Glad I found it and sorry I didn't do that post myself.  I am technically challenged so sometimes it takes me awhile.

I have not done a pot-roast yet but it is on my list of to do recipes.  A lot of people seem to love the Mississippi Pot Roast.  It has Ranch packaged dressing and pepperocini peppers.  I cannot tell you if it is good or not as I have yet to try it.  
One thing to remember, if you cook a pot roast, make sure you let it NR (natural release) for 10 to 20 minutes as I read that QR (quick release) will guarantee a tough piece of meat.  Again, I cannot confirm but it makes sense to me.  Whatever you make will be great I am sure.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I usually just throw in what I have around for a pot roast. Unless I am making a very specific kind. Reminds me, i want to try a german sauerbraten, sour roast in it one of these days. 

I just make sure to have at least 1 cup of water for the cooking. I use a variety of root veggies, parsnips, carrots, turnips, whatever I have. Onions, garlic. Some bayleaf peppercorns. maybe some worshester (sp). I do use juniper berries, my mom used that a lot in stew type things so I continue to do so. Parsley, I must have parsley in lots of stuff, but I grow that in containers. Thyme, rosemary. Just what I feel like. 

I have been know to use red wine after the browning, before the pressure cooking. I have some specific recipes somewhere. I never use any packaged stuff for any of my cooking, always make my own things.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I usually just throw in what I have around for a pot roast. Unless I am making a very specific kind. Reminds me, i want to try a german sauerbraten, sour roast in it one of these days.
> 
> I just make sure to have at least 1 cup of water for the cooking. I use a variety of root veggies, parsnips, carrots, turnips, whatever I have. Onions, garlic. Some bayleaf peppercorns. maybe some worshester (sp). I do use juniper berries, my mom used that a lot in stew type things so I continue to do so. Parsley, I must have parsley in lots of stuff, but I grow that in containers. Thyme, rosemary. Just what I feel like.
> 
> I have been know to use red wine after the browning, before the pressure cooking. I have some specific recipes somewhere. I never use any packaged stuff for any of my cooking, always make my own things.


How long do you cook it for, Atunah?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How long do you cook it for, Atunah?
> 
> Betsy


I used the time chart from this site
http://www.hippressurecooking.com/pressure-cooking-times/
so per inch 25 minutes. I think mine are usually like 1.5 inches to 2 inches thick and 2-3 lbs. Its how my store sells them. I did a 40 minute and just let it come down naturally. For a thinner 2 pounder I think I did 35 minutes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I used the time chart from this site
> http://www.hippressurecooking.com/pressure-cooking-times/
> so per inch 25 minutes. I think mine are usually like 1.5 inches to 2 inches thick and 2-3 lbs. Its how my store sells them. I did a 40 minute and just let it come down naturally. For a thinner 2 pounder I think I did 35 minutes.


Okay, I browned it, seasoned it, deglazed the pan (a bit of balsamic vinegar and broth and scraped up the brown bits) then threw (well, placed) the beef in with some onion and a bay leaf and Worcester sauce. Put it on 45 manual (mine was a little thicker). Is that right? *panic sets in*

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Okay, I browned it, seasoned it, deglazed the pan (a bit of balsamic vinegar and broth and scraped up the brown bits) then threw (well, placed) the beef in with some onion and a bay leaf and Worcester sauce. Put it on 45 manual (mine was a little thicker). Is that right? *panic sets in*
> 
> Betsy


I think you should be just fine. I mean really, if you ever feel like its not quite done, no matter what. Quickly put the lid back on and set it again for a few minutes. I think 45 should be plenty though. I had to set it again before with frozen ckicken breasts. They weren't quite done in the middle so I set it again for like 6 minutes. If you work quick then it comes to pressure pretty fast again. Should be fine really.

I think I have a few panic posts here from when I first got mine. Now I am like an old pro.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Tripp said:


> ... A lot of people seem to love the Mississippi Pot Roast. It has Ranch packaged dressing and pepperocini peppers. I cannot tell you if it is good or not as I have yet to try it. ...


I had seen this recipe a few weeks ago from the New York Times & had bookmarked it to try for the future. Maybe with my new InstaPot I'll give it a go.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> I had seen this recipe a few weeks ago from the New York Times & had bookmarked it to try for the future. Maybe with my new InstaPot I'll give it a go.


Let me know how you like this. It is on my short list. FYI, here is a link to homemade Ranch mix. http://damndelicious.net/2016/04/03/diy-homemade-ranch-seasoning-mix/  I may try this and see if it works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I had seen this recipe a few weeks ago from the New York Times & had bookmarked it to try for the future. Maybe with my new InstaPot I'll give it a go.


That sounds good! Saved it to my recipe app....

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Tripp said:


> Let me know how you like this. It is on my short list. FYI, here is a link to homemade Ranch mix. http://damndelicious.net/2016/04/03/diy-homemade-ranch-seasoning-mix/  I may try this and see if it works.


Thanks for the DIY recipe. I'm always interested in those.

But the Mississippi roast recipe does not actually use a packet of Ranch dressing; it provides the ingredients it deems necessary


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I made a folder in my bookmarks bar for stuff I find that ends up being good. I have made some repeat recipes. 

I made chicken makhani the other day, indian butter chicken. That is one I pulled out of my slow cooker cook book. I just adjust them to the pressure cooker. I also made hawaiian pork again. That is so easy in the pressure cooker. And so cheap too. For that I just cut the pork butt/shoulder in some smaller chunks. Say I have a 3-4 pounder, I make it into 4 large pieces, fry them up a bit and then I use 1 TB of liquid smoke flavor and 3/4 ts of salt per pound. I use the red hawaiian salt. I set that to 90 minutes and walk away. I serve with pineapple, tortilla, advocado, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So one place I read that when taking the lid off and then restarting, one should cool off the lid and make sure it's clean before putting the lid back on.  Or something.

Do y'all do that?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So one place I read that when taking the lid off and then restarting, one should cool off the lid and make sure it's clean before putting the lid back on. Or something.
> 
> Do y'all do that?
> 
> Betsy


Nope. I just put it right back on. In fact many recipes have the veggies going in at the end for another 10 minutes so they don't turn into mush after cooking the meat and they always say to work fast so you keep the heat in the pot and get to pressure fast. I just pour out the liquid that is in the lid first that accumulates.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Nope. I just put it right back on. In fact many recipes have the veggies going in at the end for another 10 minutes so they don't turn into mush after cooking the meat and they always say to work fast so you keep the heat in the pot and get to pressure fast. I just pour out the liquid that is in the lid first that accumulates.


Yay, like that. I'm really, really lazy.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Nope. I just put it right back on. In fact many recipes have the veggies going in at the end for another 10 minutes so they don't turn into mush after cooking the meat and they always say to work fast so you keep the heat in the pot and get to pressure fast. I just pour out the liquid that is in the lid first that accumulates.


Ditto



Atunah said:


> I made a folder in my bookmarks bar for stuff I find that ends up being good. I have made some repeat recipes.
> 
> I made chicken makhani the other day, indian butter chicken. That is one I pulled out of my slow cooker cook book. I just adjust them to the pressure cooker. I also made hawaiian pork again. That is so easy in the pressure cooker. And so cheap too. For that I just cut the pork butt/shoulder in some smaller chunks. Say I have a 3-4 pounder, I make it into 4 large pieces, fry them up a bit and then I use 1 TB of liquid smoke flavor and 3/4 ts of salt per pound. I use the red hawaiian salt. I set that to 90 minutes and walk away. I serve with pineapple, tortilla, advocado, etc.


I've done Indian butter chicken several times, both with my own sauce and a jarred sauce. Love it, one of my favorites. This is one where I start my rice cooker at the same time I start the Instant Pot and they end up done at the same time. What recipe are you using, Atunah?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

crebel said:


> ...
> I've done Indian butter chicken several times, both with my own sauce and a jarred sauce. Love it, one of my favorites. This is one where I start my rice cooker at the same time I start the Instant Pot and they end up done at the same time. What recipe are you using, Atunah?


Oooo yummy sounding .... yes please share/link the recipe!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pot roast very tender, eating dinner now!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its in a book I have, I'll type it up tomorrow for all. Its yummy. I have changed some of the stuff in it so I'll give some subs for it as I make my own indian spice mixes.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pot roast very tender, eating dinner now!
> 
> Betsy


Yay, love it tender.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Back to the steamer question... I actually have a stainless steel colander set and the small one fits in the IP just right. We have also been known to wrap chopped potatoes etc in a foil packet and put it on top of whatever meat we are fixing.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Thanks for the DIY recipe. I'm always interested in those.
> 
> But the Mississippi roast recipe does not actually use a packet of Ranch dressing; it provides the ingredients it deems necessary


Yeah, I saw that later. Too much skimming through the details on my part. 

I have been finding other replacement recipes on the internet that I have been interested in. Homemade cream of chicken/mushroom soup and homemade onion soup mix to name two. If they are good substitutes, it will be nice to control the ingredients.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey - just had a thought. I live at 6000 ft altitude. Will it be a hassle to figure out pressure adjustments?
(Such as, I have to boil my rice for 25 minutes instead of 20 and it still sometimes comes out watery.)


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Hey - just had a thought. I live at 6000 ft altitude. Will it be a hassle to figure out pressure adjustments?
> (Such as, I have to boil my rice for 25 minutes instead of 20 and it still sometimes comes out watery.)


Yes, altitude does influence the cooking times. Atunah linked to the following earlier:
http://www.hippressurecooking.com/pressure-cooking-times/  and there is a section of the link that provides the timing formula for different altitudes. For 6000 feet you increase by 25% or multiply the time by 1.25.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Tripp said:


> Yes, altitude does influence the cooking times. Atunah linked to the following earlier:
> http://www.hippressurecooking.com/pressure-cooking-times/  and there is a section of the link that provides the timing formula for different altitudes. For 6000 feet you increase by 25% or multiply the time by 1.25.


Thanks! Just another cooking/baking thing to keep in mind. I have charts handy for when I'm baking cakes to make adjustments so cakes don't fall in the middle!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Instant Pot IP-DUO60 7-in-1 Multi-Functional Pressure Cooker, 6Qt/1000W on sale for $79 again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Instant Pot IP-DUO60 7-in-1 Multi-Functional Pressure Cooker, 6Qt/1000W on sale for $79 again.


Woohoo! Good catch!

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't think Target will give me any more money. Hubby used the Target gift cards to buy me a Christmas present. 

I finally opened the box this afternoon. Getting ready to do the water test. Lots of settings on this thing! No chance to really try to cook something until the weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Still on sale at $99...not as good as $79, but better than $129!

 
Instant Pot IP-DUO60 7-in-1 Multi-Functional Pressure Cooker, 6Qt/1000W


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Did the water test, then made pot in the pot steel cut oats for breakfast. Not any faster, but hey I didn't have to babysit the oats! The young adults want their favorite crockpot recipe for dinner, chicken bacon ranch, but I still haven't decided where I'm making that, crockpot, slow cooker on the IP? 

from my Galaxy S6


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I made a few ingredient modifications to this recipe: Egg Muffins in the Pressure Cooker. I cooked them in the Instant Pot yesterday and reheated them in the microwave for breakfast this morning. I left out the bacon and substituted chopped kale, which we have an abundance of in our garden. They turned out great! My silicone muffin cups are rather large, so next time I may double the recipe and increase the time by a minute.

I love my IP! Hope you're all having fun with yours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooh, those look yummy....  Saved the recipe.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> I made a few ingredient modifications to this recipe: Egg Muffins in the Pressure Cooker. I cooked them in the Instant Pot yesterday and reheated them in the microwave for breakfast this morning. I left out the bacon and substituted chopped kale, which we have an abundance of in our garden. They turned out great! My silicone muffin cups are rather large, so next time I may double the recipe and increase the time by a minute.
> 
> I love my IP! Hope you're all having fun with yours.


How in the world do you clean your silicon muffin cups. I had some and they were such a PIA to clean that I gave them to my daughter!
But otherwise these sound yummy!
Starting a collection of recipes in my Evernote acct for the InstaPot

(and this post pushed me from Arthur C Clarke Status to Dostoevsky!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> How in the world do you clean your silicon muffin cups. I had some and they were such a PIA to clean that I gave them to my daughter!
> But otherwise these sound yummy!
> Starting a collection of recipes in my Evernote acct for the InstaPot
> 
> (and this post pushed me from Arthur C Clarke Status to Dostoevsky!)


Congrats on your Dostoevsky!

I had the same problem with my silicon muffin cups...but I hadn't given up on them yet.

Here's some advice on filling your Instant Pot that was posted in the Instant Pot Community on FB.

http://www.hippressurecooking.com/consumer-alert-max-fill-lines-too-high-for-pressure-programs/


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...
> Here's some advice on filling your Instant Pot that was posted in the Instant Pot Community on FB.
> 
> http://www.hippressurecooking.com/consumer-alert-max-fill-lines-too-high-for-pressure-programs/


Thanks for this! I figure that now that I unwrapped my IP, I've got some studying ahead of me. Yesterday was busy enough that I didn't even have time to open the box.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

CegAbq said:


> How in the world do you clean your silicon muffin cups. I had some and they were such a PIA to clean that I gave them to my daughter!





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I had the same problem with my silicon muffin cups...but I hadn't given up on them yet.


I have to agree that they're a bit difficult to clean. I spray them with oil before use, which sometimes helps.

To clean:

Soak the silicone muffin cups in water with liquid dish soap (try either cold or warm water, depending on the food cooked)
Turn them *inside out* to remove the remaining bits

I haven't tried it, but a clean toothbrush may make the scrubbing task easier.

I hope that helps!


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

What's the best tool for getting Pyrex out of the IP? I've just used an aluminum foil sling thus far. 

from my Galaxy S6


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Made my first meal tonight - not a total success. Made Split Pea Soup - was too watery. Need to experiment.
In the meantime, found the website Hip Pressure Cooking and one page is a lengthy Time Chart. For those of you who have had experience, does the time chart seem like a good resource?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> What's the best tool for getting Pyrex out of the IP? I've just used an aluminum foil sling thus far.


Most people seem to use the slings; there are also pot grippers, but the reviews on them are mixed.



CegAbq said:


> Made my first meal tonight - not a total success. Made Split Pea Soup - was too watery. Need to experiment.
> In the meantime, found the website Hip Pressure Cooking and one page is a lengthy Time Chart. For those of you who have had experience, does the time chart seem like a good resource?


I know that time chart is referenced a lot in the IP FB group... I haven't done enough yet.

You can use the sauté mode to thicken the soup at the end if it's too thin, I think.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

readingril said:


> What's the best tool for getting Pyrex out of the IP? I've just used an aluminum foil sling thus far.


Does your trivet have handles? Amazon has some silicon sling thingies that a lot of people use:


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Does your trivet have handles? Amazon has some silicon sling thingies that a lot of people use:


I was just going to recommend these. I got them but haven't used them yet.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Does your trivet have handles? Amazon has some silicon sling thingies that a lot of people use:


Yep, the trivet has handles. Thanks for the link!


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh those bands work very nicely!  Thanks again. 

from my Galaxy S6


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to hear that!  I've been looking at them.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I'm through with accessory buying for now; I have a silicon lid coming for the inner pot so I can just stick it in the fridge if I want... I like the look of the little silicon poaching cups but I have dishes I can use for those so I'm holding off.

I did succumb to the Instant Pot decal craze after I saw some on FB.

Ordered Rosie the Riveter from Etsy, seen on this page:
https://www.etsy.com/search?q=instant+pot+decal.

It was a cheap thrill, and though the base price is a bit higher than some on the page, postage was only 50 cents.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I did succumb to the Instant Pot decal craze after I saw some on FB.
> 
> Ordered Rosie the Riveter from Etsy, seen on this page:
> https://www.etsy.com/search?q=instant+pot+decal.
> ...


I hadn't heard about this. Wow - got to think on this one.  (you enabler, you!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I hadn't heard about this. Wow - got to think on this one.  (you enabler, you!)


Payback for being enabled on the IP!

I made risotto in mine, BTW, yummy! Made enough for two dinners.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think I'm through with accessory buying for now; I have a silicon lid coming for the inner pot so I can just stick it in the fridge if I want... I like the look of the little silicon poaching cups but I have dishes I can use for those so I'm holding off.
> 
> I did succumb to the Instant Pot decal craze after I saw some on FB.
> 
> ...


Not gonna look, not gonna look, not gonna look...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Payback for being enabled on the IP!
> 
> I made risotto in mine, BTW, yummy! Made enough for two dinners.
> 
> Betsy


I think risotto is the very best thing to make in the InstantPot--or any pressure cooker.

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I think risotto is the very best thing to make in the InstantPot--or any pressure cooker.
> 
> L


Waves at Leslie! Great to see a post from you.

I realize I can go look at the recipes and read the instructions with the Instant Pot, but I'm going to ask here anyway! Someone tell me about making risotto in the IP. Is it a matter of throwing rice and liquid in and hitting the right setting or do you still have to baby it like on the stove to keep adding liquid and letting it absorb?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very snowy day here in the PNW. I am going to try risotto in the instant pot. I have made it in the rice cooker before, but I will try the instant pot today.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Crebel, here is my Instant Pot  rice recipe. It's cooked Pot-In-Pot (PIP). I cook my rice PIP because I don't like the way the rice sticks to the bottom of the liner and it's easier, I think, to control the water used for cooking the rice. The original recipe can be found at thisoldgal.com. The secret to good rice in the IP is to rinse it thoroughly until the water runs pretty much clear to remove the external starch.

Rice - IP Perfectly Cooked Pot in Pot Rice
thisoldgal.com

Servings: Serves: 4 servings
Ingredients
2 "rice" cups Rice (Jasmine, White, Basmati)
2 cups Fresh Water or Broth
Oven proof bowl or pan
Trivet
1 cup water for Pressure Cooker cooking pot
Steps
Rinse rice until water runs clear.
Add 1 cup of water to the Pressure Cooker cooking pot.
Place Trivet in cooking pot.
Add rice and equal amount of fresh water to your ovenproof bowl or pan.
Place Pan on Trivet.
Lock on lid and close Pressure Valve.
Cook at High Pressure for 7 minutes.
When Beep sounds, allow a 10 minute Natural Pressure Release.
Fluff rice and serve.
Notes
The trick for making good rice is to rinse it, gently rubbing it together, to get the external starch off. Be sure to rinse it until the water runs pretty much clear.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, Happy Guy.  I have cooked rice in the IP, but I like the idea of pot-in-pot cooking and will try that one of these times.  My too-lazy-to-look-up-myself question was more about risotto in the IP and getting that creamy texture without having to stand and add liquid ladle by ladle as it absorbs.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> Waves at Leslie! Great to see a post from you.
> 
> I realize I can go look at the recipes and read the instructions with the Instant Pot, but I'm going to ask here anyway! Someone tell me about making risotto in the IP. Is it a matter of throwing rice and liquid in and hitting the right setting or do you still have to baby it like on the stove to keep adding liquid and letting it absorb?


Hi crebel!

No, with pressure cooker risotto, you melt the butter, toast the rice (you can saute some onions first, if you want), then add the liquid, put on the cover and let it cook. When it finishes, you stir in the grated Parmesan cheese. Easy and delicious. This video for mushroom risotto is very good, although it is not done in an InstantPot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvRo8jKUyIg

Enjoy!

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Hi crebel!
> 
> No, with pressure cooker risotto, you melt the butter, toast the rice (you can saute some onions first, if you want), then add the liquid, put on the cover and let it cook. When it finishes, you stir in the grated Parmesan cheese. Easy and delicious. This video for mushroom risotto is very good, although it is not done in an InstantPot.
> 
> ...


Excellent, I was hoping that would be the answer! Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The risotto I made was really good, and made just as Leslie describes.  It was just a *bit* overdone for what I like, but still good.  I would do it for a bit less next time.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Instant Pot Duo 7-in-1 is not currently available at Amazon except through 3rd parties. It's been $99 for quite a while, and was still available as recently as yesterday. EDIT: Now the page for the Duo says "usually ships in 3-5 months." !!!

Wonder if a new model is coming out?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Instant Pot Duo 7-in-1 is not currently available at Amazon except through 3rd parties. It's been $99 for quite a while, and was still available as recently as yesterday.
> 
> Wonder if a new model is coming out?


Huh - will be interesting to watch this.

And besides the Kindle cookbooks available, and the recipe forums at instantpot.com, are there other recipe websites focused on electric pressure cookers that folks have to recommend?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've found the FB instant pot communities really useful, if you are on FB!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've found the FB instant pot communities really useful, if you are on FB!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, I did join one group there. I'll look through past postings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Thanks, I did join one group there. I'll look through past postings.


Once you're on the group's page, you can search within the page for a particular recipe. I did that today, looking for a pork roast recipe.

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

That is such a busy group! I joined, then promptly "unfollowed", and turned off all notifications.  It's a great group for searching for recipes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> That is such a busy group! I joined, then promptly "unfollowed", and turned off all notifications. It's a great group for searching for recipes.


It is indeed. There are other groups, too--instant pot communities for paleo, weightwatchers, gluten-free, vegans....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just joined this one:
Instant Pot Healthy Recipes and Ideas
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1025809034107062/

"This is a place to share your recipes, tips, and tricks to help you maintain a healthy lifestyle. Nutritional information is welcome, as are Weight Watchers points values."


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just joined this one:
> Instant Pot Healthy Recipes and Ideas
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1025809034107062/
> 
> "This is a place to share your recipes, tips, and tricks to help you maintain a healthy lifestyle. Nutritional information is welcome, as are Weight Watchers points values."


Just joined.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

bought my wife the LUX60 for her birthday  (she requested, I never buy appliances unless she specifically asks!)


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> bought my wife the LUX60 for her birthday (she requested, I never buy appliances unless she specifically asks!)


Do you mean she didn't specifically request this & so doesn't like it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Just joined.


Looks like a good group!



Chad Winters said:


> bought my wife the LUX60 for her birthday (she requested, I never buy appliances unless she specifically asks!)


Congrats to your wife! Has she used it yet?

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Looks like a good group!
> 
> Congrats to your wife! Has she used it yet?
> 
> Betsy


just came today...will have to break it in this weekend!


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, I know several people have Instant Pots that they got on sale through Amazon. Thinking I might get one instead of the smaller slow cooker I was toying with getting. Or to replace the rice cooker I have. Waiting for another sale before I decide, as it's pricier than either a new slow cooker or rice cooker.
> 
> Which Instant Pot did you get? Do you like it? Use it much?
> 
> ...


Just bought the 6-quart one with yogurt maker function for my wife's birthday (she loves to cook, loves Food Network, Pinterest, etc). Amazon sent me an email telling me they were in stock, but when I hit the page, it said 5-9 months shipping time since they were already out heh. I paid $5 more to buy one direct from the mfg, and it's on the way!

Edit: Lifehacker (part of the old Gawker Media group, with Jezebel/Deadspin/etc) has a really robust community as well. I'll find the link(s) if anyone is interested. I'm definitely hyped for the stuff Mrs. Angry will be making with it. If it's anything like the huge Kitchen Aid stand mixer, I'm about to become even more robust myself .


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

The fancier (& pricier) ones seem to be available:

Duo80:


Bluetooth enabled:


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Okay. Hit me with your best roast. Tandoori chicken was made the night we unboxed it. There are no words to describe it. The stock/broth from the chicken made the best ever sesame seed chicken & fried rice tonight. Don't care if it's pork or beef roast, don't care what ethnicity/culture it's from (we're pretty adventurous -- no bugs, squids, or raw fish/meat is our limit).


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

This highly rated cookbook is FREE today:

Instant Pot Ultimate CookBook: The Complete Pressure Cooker Guide with Delicious and Healthy Instant Pot Recipes


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Instant Pot Sous Vide? I have an older, bulky, noisy sous vide, and have to admit I can make a darn good steak with it. I am always looking for a newer smaller one, and just discovered that Instant Pot makes one. I like the idea that it is designed for the IP stainless pot, though it can be used with any container.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

These cookbooks are FREE today:

Instant Pot Cookbook: 101 Healthy and Easy Instant Pot Recipes For Your Pressure Cooker

Vegan Instant Pot Cookbook: Healthy Vegan Instant Pot Recipes For Your Pressure Cooker


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> These cookbooks are FREE today:
> 
> Instant Pot Cookbook: 101 Healthy and Easy Instant Pot Recipes For Your Pressure Cooker
> 
> Vegan Instant Pot Cookbook: Healthy Vegan Instant Pot Recipes For Your Pressure Cooker


Thanks, Dreamweaver. I picked up both.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, thanks DW. I grabbed them too.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Instant Pot has several new accessories :

Long Handled Silicone Trivet (fits 5, 6 or 8 qt. models)


Springform Cake Pan with Tempered Glass Base, Premium Non-Stick Silicone


Springform Loaf Pan with Tempered Glass Base, Premium Non-Stick Silicone


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

The new 6 Qt. Instant Pot IP-DUO *Plus60* 9-in-1 Multi-Functional Pressure Cooker is on sale today for $99.99 (regular price $119.95).



This model has a blue LCD screen and these function buttons: soup/broth, meat/stew, beans/chili, slow cook, saute, rice, multigrain, porridge, steam, sterilize, yogurt, pressure cook, cake, and egg.

Another new model, the 6 Qt. Instant Pot 120V *Ultra* Electric Pressure Cooker, will be shipping within the next few months. It's priced at $149.95.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

As cool as the Ultra looks, I wouldn't really want that. Why? Because of that dial button that sticks out. It's just asking for me to bump something in it. Knock it off. The buttons I have now are all flat. I also don't like the lack of buttons. I guess I am just a button girl. But with just one control, I am not sure if I could trust it to last. 

Probably just me. I am trying to figure out what the extra 2 functions are on the regular one. Mine has what, 7? So whats extra, sterilize? Not interested in that. Is multigrain new? Or is it the egg? I wouldn't make eggs in it, bit of a overkill for 2 eggs.  

I still love mine, the plug on the back of the IP can be a bit wobbly though. Have to wiggle it at times. I think the thingy where the plug goes in is a tad loose.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, they keep adding settings, but 99+% of the time I use the manual setting, so they aren't that important to me. I agree, Atunah, multigrain? What does that even mean?


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I've never used any setting but manual so I only need one button.  

I think that's why people are intimidated by this machine. It's got too many unnecessary settings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who are interested in the original Duo, it's on sale for $89.99

 Instant Pot IP-DUO60 7 In 1 Multi-Use Programmable Pressure Cooker, 6 Quart | 1000W


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I saw a post on Facebook about a new Mini model. The link was to .ca (Canada ?) so it's not available here yet. But I kind of like the idea of a smaller one since it's just the two of us.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B06Y1YD5W7/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&psc=1


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I saw a post on Facebook about a new Mini model. The link was to .ca (Canada ?) so it's not available here yet. But I kind of like the idea of a smaller one since it's just the two of us.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B06Y1YD5W7/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&psc=1


Interesting. We love leftovers, so I'm happy with the full-sized one. I don't use mine as often as many do, but I pull it out for certain things. Love doing pork ribs in it!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought I'd bring this thread back to the top as Prime Day is coming up July 11!  I wonder if InstaPots will be available at the crazy prices they were last year when so many of us got ours.  I have to say, a year later, it is still absolutely my most used kitchen appliance (although I think the slow cooker function is lousy).  If mine died I would absolutely buy a new one immediately!

Anyone have new recipes to share, accessories you have decided are a must?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

crebel said:


> I thought I'd bring this thread back to the top as Prime Day is coming up July 11! I wonder if InstaPots will be available at the crazy prices they were last year when so many of us got ours. I have to say, a year later, it is still absolutely my most used kitchen appliance (although I think the slow cooker function is lousy). If mine died I would absolutely buy a new one immediately!
> 
> Anyone have new recipes to share, accessories you have decided are a must?


I recently did a russet baked potato in my IP. I think I could have cooked it longer, but it was good. I did not even stick it in the oven to crisp the skin.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Can you reduce recipes or cut them in half for a single person?  How does this affect cooking time?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Patricia said:


> Can you reduce recipes or cut them in half for a single person? How does this effect cooking time?


Yes, you can easily cut down recipes. I do it often for my wife and I and it doesn't affect cooking time. It *will* affect how long it takes the pot to come up to pressure (the more you have in the pot the longer it takes) but the actual cooking time doesn't change. We use ours several times a week because it takes so much less time and power.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I've had my Instant Pot for years now and use it almost daily.  I wonder how people live without them.  I'm considering a second one if Amazon has ridiculously low prices on Prime Day.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_Hip Pressure Cooking_ $2.99 at posting


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Andra said:


> _Hip Pressure Cooking_ $2.99 at posting


That was a great price! The Kindle version is back up to $12.99 now.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Amazon Daily Deal today, for the next 16 hours you can get it for $69.99!!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Couldn't resist ordering as an early Christmas present for one son. So what, if he wasn't sure he wanted one.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

It is the exact price as the Duo Mini.  I have the Lux and the Duo already but I really want the Mini...Why, I don't know...it is not like I don't have enough and need another...But I would so get the Duo Mini if it ever had an equal % off price break.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

loonlover said:


> Couldn't resist ordering as an early Christmas present for one son. So what, if he wasn't sure he wanted one.


I've had one sitting in my cart since posting this morning trying to decide whether to get one for daughter for Xmas. You helped me decide with the "So what, if he wasn't sure he wanted one." I think they'll both love it!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Although I do not need another cookbook, this one caught my eye and I ordered it. Meredith Laurence has become one of my favorite chefs.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Another vegan Instant Pot cookbook is currently free.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

crebel said:


> Another vegan Instant Pot cookbook is currently free.


Thanks!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just got inspired to order the IP Ultra. I found a good deal with coupon codes from Kohl’s, and free shipping. It is not available at a Kohl’s near me. My DIL has already laid claim to my DUO.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

This Instant Pot cookbook is only 99 cents:
Instant Pot Obsession: The Ultimate Electric Pressure Cooker Cookbook for Cooking Everything Fast by Janet A. Zimmerman.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Instant Pot Black Friday prices at Amazon.com:

Save up to 25% on Instant Pot Accessories (sealing rings, glass lids, inner pots, yogurt-maker cups, steamer basket, pans, lifter, mitt, etc.)

$49 - Instant Pot Duo Mini *3 Quart* 7-in-1 Multi-Use Programmable Pressure Cooker, Slow Cooker, Rice Cooker, Steamer, Saute, Yogurt Maker and Warmer

$81.99 - Instant Pot DUO80 *8 Quart* 7-in-1 Multi-Use Programmable Pressure Cooker, Slow Cooker, Rice Cooker, Steamer, Saute, Yogurt Maker and Warmer

The DUO60 *6 Quart* 7-in-1 model is currently $79.95, not as good as yesterday's price of $67.99 but still $20 off retail.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I never gave much thought to an Instant Pot until it was shown on a local TV program here. Said it cannot explode.   My mom used a stove-top pressure cooker and never had a problem. A lot of stewed chicken and dumplings -- favorite of my dad.

There's only me here. I don't know how to cook . . . on the stove-top. Too many pans to watch and wash. I use microwave, crock pots (four different sizes: 1 qt - 4 qt), counter-top grill, fuzzy logic rice cooker. The smallest Instant Pot I see is 6 quarts. Smaller available? Can you cook small quantities in a big pot? Does it do a good job of cooking? I like brown rice. My rice cooker makes *PERFECT* brown rice. How does Instant Pot do on rice? Worth investment for me?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Smallest current offering is a 3 quart model. I have a 6 quart for my wife and I and occasionally I think I'd like something smaller. I'm tempted by the 3 quart and it's on sale for only $52 today. Maybe ... maybe not ... maybe ...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I went back and looked at beginning of this thread.  Guess I will stick with my crock pots and rice cooker.    Have to get more creative with what I "throw" into crock pot.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I never gave much thought to an Instant Pot until it was shown on a local TV program here. Said it cannot explode.   My mom used a stove-top pressure cooker and never had a problem. A lot of stewed chicken and dumplings -- favorite of my dad.
> 
> There's only me here. I don't know how to cook . . . on the stove-top. Too many pans to watch and wash. I use microwave, crock pots (four different sizes: 1 qt - 4 qt), counter-top grill, fuzzy logic rice cooker. The smallest Instant Pot I see is 6 quarts. Smaller available? Can you cook small quantities in a big pot? Does it do a good job of cooking? I like brown rice. My rice cooker makes *PERFECT* brown rice. How does Instant Pot do on rice? Worth investment for me?


If you like cooking with crackpots, I think you will LOVE the IP. The smallest 3 qt is on sale for about $50 today. However, you can cook smaller quantities in the bigger pots. We have a 6 quart, which feeds the 2 of us and usually provides some leftovers. It is easy to adjust quantities. I never feel very comfortable leaving the house all day, or even a few hours, when the crockpot is plugged in. In the IP I can throw in frozen chicken breasts (or whatever), and have dinner ready in 30 minutes. Or, I can use it as a slow cooker. My newest IP is the Ultra model, and I can use it as a sous vide. Perfect hard boiled eggs are always available at our house because it is so so easy. I could go on and on.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> If you like cooking with crackpots, I think you will LOVE the IP. The smallest 3 qt is on sale for about $50 today. However, you can cook smaller quantities in the bigger pots. We have a 6 quart, which feeds the 2 of us and usually provides some leftovers. It is easy to adjust quantities. I never feel very comfortable leaving the house all day, or even a few hours, when the crockpot is plugged in. In the IP I can throw in frozen chicken breasts (or whatever), and have dinner ready in 30 minutes. Or, I can use it as a slow cooker. My newest IP is the Ultra model, and I can use it as a sous vide. Perfect hard boiled eggs are always available at our house because it is so so easy. I could go on and on.


Well, maybe then. I like the idea of putting in frozen meat and having it cooked in still a pretty short time.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I did it. Y'all talked me into it. Three quart Instant Pot will be here Tuesday. 

*ETA:* I'd kinda forgotten -- I still have my mom's stove-top pressure cooker. Not that I'd use it, but the mechanism on the cover doesn't work as it should. Might be a little piece missing.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I did it. Y'all talked me into it. Three quart Instant Pot will be here Tuesday.
> 
> *ETA:* I'd kinda forgotten -- I still have my mom's stove-top pressure cooker. Not that I'd use it, but the mechanism on the cover doesn't work as it should. Might be a little piece missing.


Yea for you! If the mechanism on top of your mom's stove top pressure cooker isn't working, you need to toss it. Or turn it into a planter.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Yea for you! If the mechanism on top of your mom's stove top pressure cooker isn't working, you need to toss it. Or turn it into a planter.


It's on a high shelf in the kitchen. Keeping for sentimental reasons.

My Instant Pot will be here tomorrow. Amazon is delivering a day early via UPS.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't read this whole thread as yet. (I may or may not.) So don't know if it was noted that there are a lot of videos on the Instant Pot web site  on how to use it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Still "out for delivery" via UPS.  I'm waitin' on it.  

Went to Barnes &  Noble this morning and got book "How To Instant Pot" by Daniel Shumski.  Hmmmm.  This pot more complicated than I thought?  Will I get the hang of it?  Recipes in the book and most I see are for 6 qt pot.  I just don't need that big size.  Do I basically halve ingredients and time for smaller 3 qt pot?  Or halve ingredients and same length time?


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I mostly use the manual setting 99% of the time.  Start simple and go from there.  The Instant Pot has been a lifesaver for me the last two weeks. My kitchen was demo'd November 6.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

readingril said:


> I mostly use the manual setting 99% of the time. Start simple and go from there. The Instant Pot has been a lifesaver for me the last two weeks. My kitchen was demo'd November 6.


Kitchen demo. Oh yeah. I did that in, IIRC, November / December of '07. Big improvement in my little kitchen.

I haven't even opened the shipping box yet. I feel a little intimidated?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I haven't even opened the shipping box yet. I feel a little intimidated?


Go For It!!


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

CegAbq said:


> Go For It!!


Second!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Almost 10:00 p.m. here.  Still unopened.  Tomorrow.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

There are several FaceBook groups dedicated to the IP, so if you FB you might want to check them out. Also, just Google a recipe with "pressure cooker" in front or at the end. Internet is my main source for recipes. Haven't found any cookbooks that really get me excited. But that's just me.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Same here. I've occasionally looked at multiple recipes when looking for something because directions for cooktimes can vary. Lots of recipes out there!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I looked on FB for Instant Pot.  Have to answer three questions to join one group.  Hmmm.  Hey, common on.  It was just delivered.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree with it being easy to find recipes online. I cooked a meatloaf in the Instant Pot last night using my normal recipe but I read a couple online just to get a feel for the amount of time. I cooked potatoes and carrots underneath the meatloaf. It was really easy and it was nice to only have one pot dirty. I'll make adjustments the next time on seasoning for the vegetables, but it was a simple meal to fix quickly.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

You will get the hang of the IP in no time! The FB group is excellent. Don't be put off by the questions that are asked to join the group. That is just to make sure new members know the "rules." There are many many videos on using the IP. This Old Gal is a great website for recipes. A good introductory cookbook is a good idea. I like The Essential Instant Pot Cookbook by Coco Morante, but there are many other very good ones. I like to cook a meatloaf with potatoes cooking above it for mashed potatoes. Let us know how you are doing. Tomorrow my THIRD IP will arrive. I ordered the 3 quart at a ridiculously low price on Amazon.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there some reason I'm really going to regret getting 3 qt instead of the "standard" larger 6 qt?  I can't see 6 qt size for one person cooking, but . . . .  My largest crock pot is 4 / 4.5 qt.  Can't remember last time I used it.  The one I basically always use is 2 or 2.5 qt.

I did join a FB Instant Pot group.

Questions:  

There are non-stick liners available, but looks like most use / prefer the stainless steel?  Spray it with a non-stick spray?

Has anyone seen a 3 qt glass lid?  I didn't see it even on Instant Pot web site.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Is there some reason I'm really going to regret getting 3 qt instead of the "standard" larger 6 qt? I can't see 6 qt size for one person cooking, but . . . . My largest crock pot is 4 / 4.5 qt. Can't remember last time I used it. The one I basically always use is 2 or 2.5 qt.
> 
> I did join a FB Instant Pot group.
> 
> ...


I have never had anything stick in the stainless steel pot. If I brown meat on the sauce cycle, I deglaze the pan with the liquid, which gets up all the bits.

As far a size, I have just ordered a 3 qt to have as a spare and use for sides. The only downside I can see with the 3 qt is that there do not seem to be accessories made for it, like extra sealing rings, smaller pot/cheesecake pans, etc. I don't know if they make a glass lid for the 3 qt. I have 2 6qt sizes, but one is on loan to my DIL. For the 2 of us the 6 qt fits all our needs. Not too big, not too small. I plan to put a 9 pound ham in later this week.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Also, I use Copy Me That to keep my recipes online. It has some shortcomings - can't find a way to email recipes, but has some pretty good features. I've also heard mention of an app called Paprika.
FaceBook groups I follow:
Instant Pot Cooks (All Pots Welcome)
Instant Pot Diabetes Friendly Recipes
Electric Pressure Cooker Recipes, Tricks and Tips
I'm sure there are others - all of them have recipes.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The 3-quart model is still relatively new.  I'm sure the accessories will come along eventually.
The only drawback I see with the smaller model is that some of the creative ways to cook things may not work because you don't have as much space - can you put potatoes in a bowl on top of your pork chop and still get the list closed?  But if you like it, you can always put a larger one on a wish list for later


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I purchased Paprika. I like it, there's a PC version, Android version, and ways on both my computer and phone to save recipes quickly from websites. It's a database program and can sync from the computer and phone. Very cool!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

readingril said:


> I purchased Paprika. I like it, there's a PC version, Android version, and ways on both my computer and phone to save recipes quickly from websites. It's a database program and can sync from the computer and phone. Very cool!


I just purchased Paprika. Up to this point I have been pinning to my Pinterest account that I rarely look at. I will see how Paprika works for me. The


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Reading more here and posts on a Facebook IP group page, it was sounding like more and more complicated cooking.  Right now not willing to invest that much time in the learning curve.

Called Amazon this morning and took it to UPS Store.  Never opened the shipping carton.  I thought I'd have to pay return shipping on the 13 lbs.  No.  Return label paid for shipping.  Thank you, Amazon.

Had to go to Target yesterday.  Looked at the IPs there.  The 3 qt did look small.  Won't say that I'd never get another in the future.  Doubt it, but . . . .  If so, I would get 6 qt.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My 3 quart IP arrived yesterday. I have de died to keep it. I have a ham in the 6 quart and will do potatoes in the 3 quart. The 3 quart will be a great add-on, but the 6 quart will be the work horse.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

The Instant Pot has been a true godsend being without a kitchen.  I've made dinner in it several times a week in the last couple of weeks. Today we had flooring put down and I was making a chicken tortilla soup I found online and the guys wanted to try it. LOL

Salsa chicken (I froze half)  is great on a baked potato (I finished them off in the toaster oven for a crispier skin), with some cheese on top. I also used it in salads, on tortillas... you'd think I'd be chicken'd out, but no.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

readingril said:


> The Instant Pot has been a true godsend being without a kitchen. I've made dinner in it several times a week in the last couple of weeks. Today we had flooring put down and I was making a chicken tortilla soup I found online and the guys wanted to try it. LOL
> 
> Salsa chicken (I froze half) is great on a baked potato (I finished them off in the toaster oven for a crispier skin), with some cheese on top. I also used it in salads, on tortillas... you'd think I'd be chicken'd out, but no.


Would LOVE to have you point to recipes for everything you've mentioned here!


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Chicken Tortilla Soup

http://www.kitschencat.com/pressure-cooker-chicken-tortilla-soup/

I cheated with frozen chopped onions and green peppers, and went with two cans of black beans.

https://www.skinnytaste.com/instant-pot-pressure-cooker-easy-salsa/

This chicken is sooo versatile!

http://www.auntbeesrecipes.com/2017/01/instant-pot-baked-potatoes.html

The potatoes do take a while, and I do brush with oil and throw in the toaster oven to crisp the skins, but when you're lacking a conventional oven it's great!

http://www.hurstbeans.com/recipes/351/Instant-Pot-Vegetarian-15-BEAN-SOUP
http://www.hurstbeans.com/recipes/343/Tex-Mex-Pinto-Beans-Instant-Pot-recipe

I've also had long grain rice on hand - again for all of these my freezer is my BFF, too!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_Cooking Under Pressure_ by Lorna J. Sass is on sale again this December. It's $1.99 at posting.
I have both the print version and the Kindle version of this cookbook. It's the one I reach for most of the time when looking up things to do in the IP.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

readingril said:


> Chicken Tortilla Soup
> 
> http://www.kitschencat.com/pressure-cooker-chicken-tortilla-soup/
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

i bought my instant pot duo mini (3 qt.) on cyber Monday, I still have not opened the box, but my plan is to cook more often once I am retired. My last day of work is next Wednesday, January 17th.

I have one kindle cookbook and the Melissa Clark book in hard cover. When I started reading, it did look more complicated than I expected, but I think once I start using it that it will be simpler. While still in the shipping box, it looks very large to me.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> i bought my instant pot duo mini (3 qt.) on cyber Monday, I still have not opened the box, but my plan is to cook more often once I am retired. My last day of work is next Wednesday, January 17th.
> 
> I have one kindle cookbook and the Melissa Clark book in hard cover. When I started reading, it did look more complicated than I expected, but I think once I start using it that it will be simpler. While still in the shipping box, it looks very large to me.


As you can see upthread, I bought and returned the 3 qt Pot without ever opening the box. No regrets about returning. Being that I cook for one, saw no reason for a larger Pot. After the fact when I saw 3 qt and 6 qt Pots in a store, I though 6 qt would have been a better choice. Maybe I'll try again in the future . . . or maybe not.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

mlewis78, if you're looking for recipes the internet is a bountiful source. I have a couple of IP cookbooks, but only because they were free. My go to recipe web site is CopyMeThat.com. If I don't find what I want there I google beginning the query with "pressure cooker". I use my IP several times a week, usually. It's just so fast and easy.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> i bought my instant pot duo mini (3 qt.) on cyber Monday, I still have not opened the box, but my plan is to cook more often once I am retired. My last day of work is next Wednesday, January 17th.
> 
> I have one kindle cookbook and the Melissa Clark book in hard cover. When I started reading, it did look more complicated than I expected, but I think once I start using it that it will be simpler. While still in the shipping box, it looks very large to me.


Congratulations on your retirement! I have the 3 qt IP, but it usually gets used for sides. My 6 qt is the hard worker. The 3 qt is so new on the market that it does not have many accessories made for it, like the essential cheesecake pan. A good website to access is thisoldgal.com for recipes. I have several cookbooks, but most of my standby recipes come from This Old Gal.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> ...A good website to access is thisoldgal.com for recipes. I have several cookbooks, but most of my standby recipes come from This Old Gal.


Agreed ... thisoldgal.com is a great resource

this year, though, I am in search of "instant dump" vegetarian recipes to share with one of my DD .. she's trying to really expand her 'cooking' experiences.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Congratulations on your retirement! I have the 3 qt IP, but it usually gets used for sides. My 6 qt is the hard worker. The 3 qt is so new on the market that it does not have many accessories made for it, like the essential cheesecake pan. A good website to access is thisoldgal.com for recipes. I have several cookbooks, but most of my standby recipes come from This Old Gal.


Thanks for your reply and others. I joined the facebook group.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We have the Amazon Treasure Truck here in Austin.  We got a 3qt IP today for $48.99.
I'm excited to have a second IP for side dishes and maybe to take in the trailer when we go camping.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I just bought a 3 qt mini DUO from Kohls.  I like the size! I've cooked eggs and steamed some veggies in it thus far. I might be using it more than my 6 quart! 

Also made Greek yogurt for the first time this past week. It turned out quite well for a first time experience. LOL Part of the reason I got the 3 quart because I figured if the bigger one was in use I'd have the little one available for side dishes etc.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

readingril said:


> I just bought a 3 qt mini DUO from Kohls. I like the size! I've cooked eggs and steamed some veggies in it thus far. I might be using it more than my 6 quart!
> 
> Also made Greek yogurt for the first time this past week. It turned out quite well for a first time experience. LOL Part of the reason I got the 3 quart because I figured if the bigger one was in use I'd have the little one available for side dishes etc.


I picked up the 3 qt a while back when the price was too good to resist. I think it came from Amazon. Last night I had a beef roast in my Ultra and sweet potatoes in my 3 qt.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We used the smaller IP over the weekend for some testing.  I really like some of the changes that they made in the design.  The buttons are more clearly marked, the seal is easier to get seater, and the cord completely detaches!
I don't really have room for both of them in the kitchen so the smaller one will be going into the travel trailer.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The 3-quart InstantPot is a Deal of the Day at $55.99.



I have gotten a glass lid, a steamer basket, and replacement seals for the 3-quart model.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm bringing this older thread back up for a question (I thought we had an IP recipe thread, but I didn't find one besides this).

Have any of you used your IP for traditional corned beef and cabbage?  I've been looking up some online recipes, and I'm seeing 90 minutes at high pressure with 3-4 cups of liquid.  I can't imagine needing 90 minutes for anything in the IP, but I'll go with it since that's all I'm finding unless someone has a different personal experience. 

Of course the potatoes, carrots, and cabbage are cooked in the liquid after the corned beef is done for just 3-4 minutes so they don't turn to mush. That is a "normal" time. It's the 90 minutes for the meat I can't wrap my head around.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

crebel said:


> I'm bringing this older thread back up for a question (I thought we had an IP recipe thread, but I didn't find one besides this).
> 
> Have any of you used your IP for traditional corned beef and cabbage? I've been looking up some online recipes, and I'm seeing 90 minutes at high pressure with 3-4 cups of liquid. I can't imagine needing 90 minutes for anything in the IP, but I'll go with it since that's all I'm finding unless someone has a different personal experience.
> 
> Of course the potatoes, carrots, and cabbage are cooked in the liquid after the corned beef is done for just 3-4 minutes so they don't turn to mush. That is a "normal" time. It's the 90 minutes for the meat I can't wrap my head around.


I am not a corned beef type of person, but if I were I would go to my IP guru This Old Gal for advice. Thought I would share her recipe, which includes the option of parboiling, but not cooking anywhere near 90 minutes (though 65 minutes still sounds like a lot.

https://thisoldgal.com/pressure-cooker-new-england-boiled-dinner/


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, Jane.

eta: And of course this afternoon I found the actual IP Recipes thread just a little further down the NQK page  So here is that link for any other blind/search challenged persons to add to: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,303587.0.html


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I just made corned beef in my Instant Pot and 90 minutes for 2.7 pounds were just right. We only cooked the meat, no vegetables. 1 bottle of beer, 1 1/2 cups of water, onion, garlic. It was absolutely delicious.

Strangely enough, my only complete "fail" with Instant Pot was rice. I still prefer my stovetop cooking method so that I can have it completely under control. I guess I need to experiment with it a bit more


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

anguabell said:


> I just made corned beef in my Instant Pot and 90 minutes for 2.7 pounds were just right. We only cooked the meat, no vegetables. 1 bottle of beer, 1 1/2 cups of water, onion, garlic. It was absolutely delicious.
> 
> Strangely enough, my only complete "fail" with Instant Pot was rice. I still prefer my stovetop cooking method so that I can have it completely under control. I guess I need to experiment with it a bit more


That's pretty much what I ended up doing, 90 minutes with beer and beef broth. It really was fall apart tender and delicious. Since the broth in the pot was already hot after I took the meat out, it didn't take long to come back to pressure to cook cabbage, potatoes, and carrots for 3 minutes. They were perfect as well.

The rice setting is the only thing I have not tried with the IP. If we want rice, it seems the meal we want it with is cooking in the IP so I still pull out my trusty rice cooker and things are done at the same time.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I think I'm finally ready to get an Instant Pot. I have a crockpot, but don't use it too often, mainly for beef roast, corned beef or homemade marinara. But by the time it gets done, I'm sick of smelling it lol. So I figured maybe it was time for IP.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

MichelleB675 said:


> I think I'm finally ready to get an Instant Pot. I have a crockpot, but don't use it too often, mainly for beef roast, corned beef or homemade marinara. But by the time it gets done, I'm sick of smelling it lol. So I figured maybe it was time for IP.


If I had to pare down to only one kitchen appliance, the Instant Pot is what I would keep. I think you'll love it.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Every other time I've considered it,  I have talked myself out of it, but this time I've already moved the crockpot to make room for it. I may not use it any more often, but at least I'll have roasts a lot faster, which may make me fix them more often.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I brought home my Instant Pot today. the Viva 9 in 1 8qt. Got it at Sam's Club, they had a tech sale so it was $99. 

I also found a Fat Daddio 8 inch cheesecake pan at HomeGoods for $7.99, I have the 10 inch, but wanted the 8 to use in the IP. And got some dried chickpeas to cook in the IP so I can make hummus. 

It's sad that I already have a bunch of accessories on my wishlist.

And I know you guys have probably heard that a million times from other IP newbies lol.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

MichelleB675 said:


> I brought home my Instant Pot today. the Viva 9 in 1 8qt. Got it at Sam's Club, they had a tech sale so it was $99.
> 
> I also found a Fat Daddio 8 inch cheesecake pan at HomeGoods for $7.99, I have the 10 inch, but wanted the 8 to use in the IP. And got some dried chickpeas to cook in the IP so I can make hummus.
> 
> ...


I have had mine for only a month so yes...lots of accessories on the wishlist  The one I found really important are extra silicone sealing rings. They tend to absorb smells a lot. I detest anything with silicon for this reason but I got a pack of 3, each a different color, and it is really helpful. Happy cooking!


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Those were the first thing on the wishlist. Though I may try this as well -



> Deodorizing The Sealing Ring (As Needed)
> If your sealing ring has taken on any funky food smells, you can deodorize it by doing a vinegar steam clean right in your Instant Pot. Fill the inner pot with 1 cup of water, 1 cup of vinegar, and a few lemon peels. Run the Instant Pot on the "Steam" setting for 2 minutes, then let the pressure release naturally. When the Instant Pot unlocks, remove the sealing ring from the lid and let it air dry.


I want to try some butter chicken in there eventually.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The other thing about the sealing ring - it's good to have a backup because you won't discover that yours is bad until you have all your stuff in the pot and then it won't come up to pressure...  That seems to be the most common complaint/solution about the IP.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I ordered the sealing rings last night, along with a mesh basket, 7x4 pan for pot in pot stuff, oxo silicone sling and a red quilted cover.

Washed the pot this morning and did the water test.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I made hummus! Sooo yummy!

I rinsed the chickpeas and put them in the IP, with 6 cups of water and 1 tsp kosher salt. The directions I used said 22 minutes high pressure and 20 minute NPR. They weren't quite done after that so I did another 10 minutes HP with quick release. They were very soft, so 5 would have probably been perfect, but since i was making hummus with them anyway it didn't really matter.

I divided the chickpeas and put 2 parts in freezer bags and let cool, then put in the freezer to make more hummus later. The other, I of course made the hummus with. I used Molly Yeh's (Girl Meets Farm Food Network/My Name is Yeh blog) hummus recipe. It is really good.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

MichelleB675 said:


> I made hummus! Sooo yummy!
> 
> I rinsed the chickpeas and put them in the IP, with 6 cups of water and 1 tsp kosher salt. The directions I used said 22 minutes high pressure and 20 minute NPR. They weren't quite done after that so I did another 10 minutes HP with quick release. They were very soft, so 5 would have probably been perfect, but since i was making hummus with them anyway it didn't really matter.
> 
> I divided the chickpeas and put 2 parts in freezer bags and let cool, then put in the freezer to make more hummus later. The other, I of course made the hummus with. I used Molly Yeh's (Girl Meets Farm Food Network/My Name is Yeh blog) hummus recipe. It is really good.


This sounds great! Molly has so many intriguing recipes. I made split peas the other day and the creamy texture was amazing.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I'm using my IP for dinner today. I'm making Mississippi Pot Roast. I didn't want to use the packets, too much salt. So first I searched for DIY recipes for those, and found them. Already had a DIY ranch dressing mix that I love. But then I discovered Amy+Jacky's recipe for the roast, so that's the one I'm going to use today.

I plan to make yogurt one day this week. The Frieda Loves Bread cold start method with Fairlife milk.

I'm going to attempt cottage cheese for my mom. It's not true cottage cheese since it doesn't use a culture but more like paneer or queso fresco I suppose.. but more creamy.

And then when I get the remaining ingredients that I need I want to make lasagna. Another Amy+Jacky recipe. I like the idea of making a small one and their recipe sounds yummy. Though I may switch that one to a full oven bake after I make it once in the IP. I want to make homemade ricotta for that as well.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Duo Mini 3qt on sale for $47.99 today.

Guess who just ordered one


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Tempting, tempting, tempting.  I've been thinking of replacing my old rice cooker with a newer model because I still use it all the time while fixing something in the 6-quart IP and they are ready at the same time.  

It would make more sense to get the mini-IP (it can still do up to 12C of cooked rice!) and also have it available any time I want to cook 2 different things at the same time or instead of the big one for smaller quantities.

You may have enabled me ...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

crebel said:


> Tempting, tempting, tempting. I've been thinking of replacing my old rice cooker with a newer model because I still use it all the time while fixing something in the 6-quart IP and they are ready at the same time.
> 
> It would make more sense to get the mini-IP (it can still do up to 12C of cooked rice!) and also have it available any time I want to cook 2 different things at the same time or instead of the big one for smaller quantities.
> 
> You may have enabled me ...


My experience with using the IP for cooking rice: not so great
Quite a few years ago a friend told me "good grief" you can cook rice before any meal is done. And I developed the technique. Here in high altitude New Mexico, my technique has been to put on a pot of rice, 2 cups rice + 3.75 cups water, when comes to boil, reduce heat to simmer & cook for 25 minutes ... and yes, if I did that at the beginning of my meal prep (even when just reheating frozen left-overs) the rice was done by the time the rest of dinner was ready. And THIS rice is NOT STICKY.

Then I kept reading about IP rice & how quick it was. One article claimed that IP rice was so much better & quicker than his $150.00+++ fancy rice cooker. So I gave it a try.
The recipes/instructions talk about how you only have to cook a batch for 4 minutes, proportion of 1:1 (not 2:3.75), and only 10 min of NR.
WELL .... at 6000 ft altitude, it took 14 minutes to come to pressure, 4 minutes to cook, 10 minutes to release, and the rice was extremely sticky ...
So 28 minutes for sticky rice & the entire IP has to be cleaned.

*NOPE, NOPE, NOPE ... never going to cook rice in my IP ever again ... doesn't work for me!*


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Interesting,CegAbq, as I have had better luck cooking rice in my IP, than any other method. I was never happy cooking it on the stovetop. I always had it stick to the bottom of the pan. I used a steamer before the IP came along, but wasn't always pleased with the way it turned out. I do prefer a 1:1.5 ratio in the IP, use the rice setting and a quick release. I love being able to cook the rice in the 3 qt model while doing the rest of the entree in the 6 qt. It's nice to set it and forget it. Looking back at the days we lived in higher altitude in Reno, though, I can see the altitude making a difference.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I've made jasmine rice in mine 2 or 3 times and it turned out well. And brown rice once, but that was cooked with frozen chicken and dried black beans, it was perfect.
I have noticed on the Facebook group that people with questions will get around a hundred answers and most of them are different from each other, so I guess we just have to experiment to find our perfect results.

I still need to get boiled eggs perfected. 5-5-5 is too much for me. I end up with a slight gray green ring around the yolk. Next time I'll try 4-4-4. I may try 5-5-5 on a couple of eggs in the 3 qt when it arrives just to compare with the 8 qt.

The pasta recipes I have tried I need to remember to adjust the time down a minute or so because I want a little bit of bite. It isn't overcooked but it's not al dente either.

Other than that everything has been great.  Instant Pot isn't instant, and it isn't always faster and easier than other methods, but so far it does what I want it to and it has lived up to what I bought it for.. tender roasts that don't take all day or heat up the whole house. The rest of the features are a bonus. Especially spaghetti, only one pot to clean, no waiting for water to boil and it turned out awesome.


----------

